# Half-Marathon Runners



## dancook (Mar 23, 2015)

My wife was running, so I kept myself busy.



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - Kiplagat by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - L Partidge by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - Fullerton by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - 3813 Marco by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - 8977 Claire by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - 13207 Matthew - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - 9398 Rennison by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi dancook. 
Some nice shots, looks like they spotted you though, hard not to with that big white piece of glass! 
it would appear however that your presence distracted them from their natural behaviour! ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2015)

dancook said:


> My wife was running, so I kept myself busy.



So you want us to guess who your wife is :-> ?

Good image quality though, these are the exact shots where expensive lens/camera equipment "pays" as thin dof and reliable tracking doesn't come cheap.


----------



## dancook (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is my wife, unfortunately I didn't see her until she was starting to run past.. oops
I needed a spotter 



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr

Here's a few more photos from 790 photos album on flickr - which show more close ups. Close ups of runners at f2.. can be hit and miss 



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr

I think this is probably one of the pro togs, whereas amateurs like me sat on the road  well I did want a low POV



Reading Half-Marathon 2015 - by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2015)

dancook said:


> Here is my wife



Darn, my money was on the kitty 



dancook said:


> Here's a few more photos from *790 photos* album on flickr - which show more close ups.



Ah - the beauty of digital photography :->

I know this from wildlife, who has the time to actually view the pictures as fast as you take 'em? Thank the maker current dslrs have a certain shutter life expectancy - think of what mirrorless will do to us with 120fps 4k shooting!


----------



## dancook (Mar 25, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> dancook said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few more photos from *790 photos* album on flickr - which show more close ups.
> ...



Yes that 790 was out of 4000 taken. About 500 I took at the start of the race i dumped straight away, people too bunched up and not nearly as interesting as 12 miles in.. many dumped for missing focus  easily done.

Tagging them all is a mammoth task, however I am getting some visibility through twitter - people can still find themselves  and I'm doing some leg work.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 25, 2015)

One thing I have noticed about many runners -- They seem to smile only when they stop running. ;D


----------

